# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum >  NCA

## marco

I am now confused with the NCA. On the ITC Transunion website they have a link to the act, but this has been revised from 2005 to 2006 and is as I said confusing. 
My problem is this. SARS listed a judgement on ITC against me on 16/03/2005
I paid the full amount on 04/05/2005.
This is still listed as unpaid to date. I have sent a copy of the SARS deposit to ITC.
If I paid the full amount at that date, does the listing have to be removed or not.
Thank you
Marco

----------


## Eugene

Marco, according to the regulations published under the NCA, the credit bureaus has to clear your name upon submittal of proof of payment. Note hoewever that it only applies to "older debt" that has been settled before 1 September 2007. Read the article on: 

http://www.liberatingconcepts.co.za/creditpress/?p=17 title= 

for a detailed expanation.

----------


## marco

Thanx for reply. On the ITC Transunion website's link on 'listing removals' they have the 2005 draft copy subject to change and towards the bottom they have the 2007 legislated change made which says 'Delete the section 17 and replace with' Judgements --- 5 years listing' etc. No earlier removals under any conditions. Quite misleading. 
Cannot find the final NCA anywhere on the web.

----------


## duncan drennan

> Cannot find the final NCA anywhere on the web.


Marco, you can find the NCA on the NCR's website, or refer to the copy that we have here on the forum.

----------


## Dave A

I think the delisting requirements are contained in regulations - not the Act itself.

----------


## marco

Most of the links provided are from the draft copy 2005. 2006. As to my judgement that was paid in full in in 2005, I am still not sure if they have to delete it. Why does it still show despite my objection last week to transunion itc.
The new regulations stipulate "Delete regulation 17, and replace with' Judgements (as in my case) 5 years or if recinded and no other options.
Thank you all for your input

----------


## QUINN

Hi Marco
There is a credit amnesty in place and if your debt is paid you may apply,
check http://www.liberatingconcepts.co.za/creditpress/?p=17

----------

